# Adult Orchid Females in same enclosure?



## Arcticfaux (Dec 16, 2017)

I have two adult female orchid mantids and I was curious if they could be kept in the same big square net hanging enclosure. I’ve seen a lot of different opinions and I’m wondering if anyone has tried it


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 16, 2017)

You can if you like but cannibalism is always a risk even with so called 'communal' species. I too wanted to try keeping some together at first, but after seeing my lovely mantids attacking and eating each other.. I keep them seperately. So its not really advisable unless you are okay with losing one.


----------



## Connor (Dec 16, 2017)

I personally wouldn’t even try it... Orchid females are absolute monsters... they eat everything and anything that comes their way.... and once they strike, there is no going back.


----------



## Arcticfaux (Dec 16, 2017)

You’re both probably right, it’s best I don’t try. My two orchids are just pretty mellow and not incredibly food aggressive so I was hoping maybe there was a chance    oh well


----------

